# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  My vampire crabs setup

## silane

My vampire crabs setup.

Here is the tank


Here are some of the crabs

----------


## avex30

Nice crabbie having a dip hehehe

----------


## silane

hehe, it saw the camera and go into water, ready to run away.

boss, your tank ready?

----------


## reiner09

wa now crabby le arh.. interesting..

----------


## Navanod

Didn't realized your soil was so mossy from the first picture I saw. Is that the way to prevent mold?
Very nice crab, I like the sulphuric yellow

----------


## silane

I think mold will appear if the microganism isnt balance or have carbon/protein source, I encourage proper microrganism growth by dosing BT-9. So far, no appearing of visable mold.

----------


## xconnect.

The small pond v careful of mozzies because I left a pail of substrate to soak for a few days got mozzies!!

----------


## Shaihulud

I think the crabs eat the mosquito larvae, I have none in my vampire crab set-up. Nice set-up by the way, if you layer the substrate, you can get a lot more space for the crabs when they start breeding.

----------


## cdckjn

how to do water change? lift up the two containers? I think the temperature may be a concern as tank is next to window. Singapore weather now very hot!

----------


## silane

> The small pond v careful of mozzies because I left a pail of substrate to soak for a few days got mozzies!!


no see larva, maybe my place had fumigation every week.





> I think the crabs eat the mosquito larvae, I have none in my vampire crab set-up. Nice set-up by the way, if you layer the substrate, you can get a lot more space for the crabs when they start breeding.


heard they are fast enough to catch gammarus, so catching larve should not be a problem




> how to do water change? lift up the two containers? I think the temperature may be a concern as tank is next to window. Singapore weather now very hot!


the windows has sun shield and the back of tank has a piece if aluminum foil as reflector, checked the temperature at hot days and it was 29C.

Need to siphone the water away when water change. the frog bits are not growing and turned pale, so i guess not in hurry to do water change

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

----------

